# to Clear or Not to Clear? (Cabinets)



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a pretty good size kitchen job scheduled for this week and I was thinking about trying something new (for me). I will be painting stained oak cabinets with an alkyd primer and plan on finishing with the BM's WB Impervo.

I have been contemplating applying 2-3 coats of the BM Stays Clear to finish them off. Now, I know the Impervo will offer a sufficient coating for both durability and appearance but I was thinking that the Stays Clear would offer some depth to the finish. I've read a few comments on both sides of this but would like to explore it a little more. 

What say you, are there pros/cons to finishing with a few coats of Stays Clear?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Put it on! Stays Clear is a very good product and certainly will add value to the project. I don't know their specs, but I'd suggest 2 coats of gloss and then finish it w/ whatever sheen they'd like. That will help keep clarity.

My clients use Stays Clear for most of their glazed cabinets.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Put it on! Stays Clear is a very good product and certainly will add value to the project. I don't know their specs, but I'd suggest 2 coats of gloss and then finish it w/ whatever sheen they'd like. That will help keep clarity.
> 
> My clients use Stays Clear for most of their glazed cabinets.


 
I plan on finishing with a satin/low lustre on the Impervo to match the rest of the house and kitchen that I did last spring. So your saying use a couple of coats of Gloss clear then finish with the Satin clear?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

the only bad thing about this is your painting over oak. Oak looks like crap painted because of the heavy grain.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> I plan on finishing with a satin/low lustre on the Impervo to match the rest of the house and kitchen that I did last spring. So your saying use a couple of coats of Gloss clear then finish with the Satin clear?


"Yes". But please check the TDS and other local pros that may be familiar w/ this.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> the only bad thing about this is your painting over oak. Oak looks like crap painted because of the heavy grain.



i was going to say the same.. how is the grain on these cabinets? it might show throu in bumps and ripples..


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> i was going to say the same.. how is the grain on these cabinets? it might show throu in bumps and ripples..


Well, it is oak. They are getting painted. I had originally planned on a coat of primer and 3 coats of the Impervo. With sanding I would hope it would fill most of the grain. I am going to offer the BM Stays Clear as an option to the HO. Do you think this may help or exacebate the appearance of the grain?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I clear coated cinderblock in a gym. It was noticeably smoother then the stuff we didn't clear coat.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Why not build with primer instead of topcoats?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> Why not build with primer instead of topcoats?


A better idea brought to you by Bender

Two coats lightly sand and a fantastic job.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

use a grain filler and you can make oak look better painted


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.targetcoatings.com/sealer_HSF5100.html

Have not tried this but plan on it.


----------

